# Free Knitting Pattern - Hand Warmers in Diagonal Rib



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
As promised, I'm sharing another hand warmers pattern. They are very pretty and addictive to make! 
Have a nice day!
Elena


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.
Ellie


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you once again Knittingkitty. I love them !! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SummerRoseKnits (Sep 30, 2013)

Love them. They will make great Christmas gifts


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad that you like them!


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh wow! How sweet! Thank you again and again and again....


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you for another great pattern. You are very generous in your sharing.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, straight needles, yay,


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you. Trying to make different patterns and this looks awesome!!


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

You are absolutely correct. They certainly are addictive.
Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern.


----------



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. My daughter and grandaughters will love these.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to thank this lovely lady for sending me BOTH her glove patterns it was above and beyond THANK YOU :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!! They are lovely and the pattern has been downloaded. Thanks again!


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks. I am going to start a pair today!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice....and they sure are addictive!


----------



## Yorkieluver (Jul 21, 2012)

I will definitely be making some for gifts. I love the pattern. Thank you for sharing. Much appreciated


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Another big thank you...these are stunningly beautiful....you are an angel!! I'm knitting these for friends,charity, and a very special caregiver,doctor....I could go on and on...
julie


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Love! thank you


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Nice to have a variety of designs to choose from.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice pattern...thank you for sharing.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Love it, and can't wait to try it out on my new yarn that arrived just yesterday. Great combination. Thank you.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Really nice pattern - thanks very much


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I see these as future stocking stuffers! Many thanks for a lovely pattern.


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

The Ravelry link gives me baby clothes - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## indylex (Jul 5, 2013)

Silly me I see I can download the pattern! Thanks vm


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

indylex said:


> The Ravelry link gives me baby clothes - what am I doing wrong?


You need to click on the download link right below the picture.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it is really pretty. I plan to make a pair for my daughter for Christmas. She will be in England for a few months beginning in January. These will be perfect!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. They are beautiful


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

What a lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

This stitch is really great for hand warmers. You could make a matching cowl, too.


----------



## flyovercindy (Jan 24, 2013)

Very pretty! Thank you!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you. They're very pretty, and I'm going to try to make a pair for my GD for Christmas.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! Have been looking for this second pattern and I must say, you have been very quick to get this posted. It would probably amaze you to know just how many of us KPF members you've helped out to complete their Christmas projects (it would amaze me, for sure!). This pattern is going to be used by me a lot, as my local DAR Chapter is sending packages each month throughout the year to female military personnel overseas. The item I signed up to send each month are the fingerless gloves and wrist warmers. SO THANK YOU VERY MUCH !


----------



## D'fly (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> Thank you so much! Have been looking for this second pattern and I must say, you have been very quick to get this posted. It would probably amaze you to know just how many of us KPF members you've helped out to complete their Christmas projects (it would amaze me, for sure!). This pattern is going to be used by me a lot, as my local DAR Chapter is sending packages each month throughout the year to female military personnel overseas. The item I signed up to send each month are the fingerless gloves and wrist warmers. SO THANK YOU VERY MUCH !


This is wonderful! Your work will be much appreciated, too! I am going to post more hand warmer patterns as I am seriously addicted to making them lately. LOL. Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Elena, you are something else. Another gorgeous hand warmer. Thank you for your generosity in sharing your patterns.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Great idea (the cowl), how many stitches would you suggest to c/o?


Knittingkitty said:


> This stitch is really great for hand warmers. You could make a matching cowl, too.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Great idea (the cowl), how many stitches would you suggest to c/o?


It would depend on the style of the cowl. You simply need to multiply your gauge by the desired cowl circumference or width ( if you prefer to work sideways) to receive the number of stitches to cast on. I hope this helps.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks I've downloaded them they are very pretty


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> As promised, I'm sharing another hand warmers pattern. They are very pretty and addictive to make!
> Have a nice day!
> Elena


Thanks again Elena. My grand daughter wants a pair of these & I love this pattern. BTW...I have been busy knitting your hat patterns for my son's god daughters & having a great time doing so.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you, your suggestion does help.


Knittingkitty said:


> It would depend on the style of the cowl. You simply need to multiply your gauge by the desired cowl circumference or width ( if you prefer to work sideways) to receive the number of stitches to cast on. I hope this helps.


----------



## marilynjs49 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. I use things like this at home in the winter a lot. Especially while I am on the computer or reading.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing lovely pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Elena,
You are fantastic for providing so many wonderful knitting accesssories that are wonderful for gift giving and cold/er weather! Thank you so much for your generosity.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have really enjoyed making your patterns!! Have made several for myself as well as some for gifts--love wearing them. I look forward to making these too, very pretty pattern stitch--really appreciate your being so generous in sharing. A big, big thank you!!   Carlene


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful and looks warm.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful pattern.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Like this pattern..............great work


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for this darling pattern.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I've been making mine just using k2,p2 so it's great to have a different pattern. Think I may make some christmas presents using your pattern. Thanks again :-D


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> It would depend on the style of the cowl. You simply need to multiply your gauge by the desired cowl circumference or width ( if you prefer to work sideways) to receive the number of stitches to cast on. I hope this helps.


Oh, I forgot to add that you would also need to round that number up or down to a multiple of 4+2 edge sts requred for this stitch. 
Thank you so much again, Everybody,for the wonderful comments, I LOVE reading them! :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Elena.


Knittingkitty said:


> Oh, I forgot to add that you would also need to round that number up or down to a multiple of 4+2 edge sts requred for this stitch.
> Thank you so much again, Everybody,for the wonderful comments, I LOVE reading them! :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks so much! And they are fun and fast to knit. One almost done and plan to make another pair. You solved my Christmas gives for two special people.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks MacRae for the input. As soon as I finish the WIP I'm on now, I'm going to make a pair, can't wait.


MacRae said:


> Thanks so much! And they are fun and fast to knit. One almost done and plan to make another pair. You solved my Christmas gives for two special people.


----------



## patrician (Sep 15, 2012)

Great pattern. Many thanks. Have printed it off and will keep it handy for a while as we're coming into summer here in N.Z.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> As promised, I'm sharing another hand warmers pattern. They are very pretty and addictive to make!
> Have a nice day!
> Elena


Thank you, Elena, for another beautiful pattern that even relatively inexperienced knitters can manage. I hope to be able to have time to knit them for my granddaughter before Christmas.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. I have never knitted hand warmers but will certainly attempt these!


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Love them ! Thank you so much for sharing. Have just downloaded the pattern !


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Love these! I just love making handwarmers. They are useable, pretty, handmade and make excellent gifts. Thank you for another lovely pattern.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Must make. Now. Thanks!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Elena, I notice in the directions of the pattern for the closing of the completed hand warmer that you don't give how many inches to stitch and then stop for the thumb hole, and then continue knitting to the end. Your picture shows there's a hole for the thumb, but is this pattern for a "no hole" hand warmer? I hope I'm not confusing you. I started knitting your other pattern last night, thus realizing this.


Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> As promised, I'm sharing another hand warmers pattern. They are very pretty and addictive to make!
> Have a nice day!
> Elena


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Elena, I notice in the directions of the pattern for the closing of the completed hand warmer that you don't give how many inches to stitch and then stop for the thumb hole, and then continue knitting to the end. Your picture shows there's a hole for the thumb, but is this pattern for a "no hole" hand warmer? I hope I'm not confusing you. I started knitting your other pattern last night, thus realizing this.


Sugar and Spice's Mom, I've copied the part of the pattern regarding the seam and thumb opening here: "Starting at the bind off edge, sew 1.75 of the seam, then leave 1.75-­‐ 2 of the seam open for the thumb."


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you, thank you!!!


Knittingkitty said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom, I've copied the part of the pattern regarding the seam and thumb opening here: "Starting at the bind off edge, sew 1.75 of the seam, then leave 1.75-­‐ 2 of the seam open for the thumb."


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

For some reason I didn't see it in the directions, and walla, it was there all the time.


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody, 

I decided to "refresh" my old topic in case some of you have never seen it and would be interested in knitting these handwarmers. Also, you can see some of my other free patterns here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211993-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-224828-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223887-1.html

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213580-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-218417-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-216154-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210299-1.html

Happy knitting and happy holidays! ))))

Elena


----------

